# Netzwerk durchschleifen



## ts230 (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
kaum ist das 1. Problem gelöst, stehe ich schon vor dem 2.
Also hier mein Problem:
ich habe im Haus 4 LAN-Anschlüsse, die alle belegt sind.Da ich aber mein Server ans LAN anbinden will, hatte ich die Idee das LAN durchzuschleifen.

Geht das überhaupt? Wenn ja, wie?

Ich habe grade meinem Server eine 2. LAN-Karte zum Durchschleifen eingebaut.


Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen

Danke für alle Antworten im Voraus


----------



## zeroize (28. Mai 2008)

Ich denke eher ein Miniswitch wäre die Lösung des Problems oder?


----------

